# Hilfe bei t-online e-mail Adresse übernahme nach Kündigung!



## christian254 (5. Januar 2013)

*Hilfe bei t-online e-mail Adresse übernahme nach Kündigung!*

Moin, ich habe zu Ende Januar mein Internet bei t-online gekündigt da ich zu Vodafone LTE wechsele da mir das DSL von der telekom hier im Dorf einfach zu langsam ist!
Nun möchte ich aber mein e-mail Postfach bei der telekom behalten da ich sonst zuviel ändern muss!
Telekom hat mir folgende e-mail geschrieben:

"vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Sie fragen uns, ob Sie Ihre E-Mail-Adresse @t-online.de auch nach Ablauf Ihres Internetanschlusses weiterhin nutzen können.

Ihre E-Mail-Adresse ist ab dem Tag der Kündigung 180 Tage für eine Wiedervergabe gesperrt. Sie haben aber bis zum Kündigungstermin die Möglichkeit, selbst im Kundencenter (Festnetz, Internet, TV) eine Änderung der zum Vertrag gehörigen E-Mail-Adresse (Haken Verzicht auf Vergabefrist setzen) vorzunehmen, die E-Mails in einen Sammelkorb zu übertragen und die bisherige E-Mail-Adresse als Freemail wieder einzurichten.

Haben Sie weitere Fragen? Schreiben Sie uns. Wir sind jederzeit gern für Sie da.

Freundliche Grüße

Kundenservice"


Das blöde ist nun das ich diese Option nirgends finde, ich sitze nun schon 2 Stunden davor und habe alle möglichen Optionen angeguckt aber nirgends finde ich das beschriebene, habe t-online auch schon geschrieben aber die haben noch nicht geantwortet, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und hier hat schonmal jemand dasselbe gemacht!?

Mfg Christian


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei t-online e-mail Adresse übernahme nach Kündigung!*

Meinst du das?


----------



## christian254 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei t-online e-mail Adresse übernahme nach Kündigung!*

Ja das will ich haben aber eben dazu muss ich meine jetzige @t-online.de Adresse erst umwandeln in ein freemail Konto da die sonst zum Ende des Monats zusammen mit dem Vertrag gelöscht wird!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei t-online e-mail Adresse übernahme nach Kündigung!*

Da ist doch ein Link drin für Bestandskunden, oder mal hier lesen ( Freemail für Bestandskunden ). Dort wird auf das Kundencenter verwiesen, wo man ja eigendlich alles ändern kann


----------

